# One poorly Piccino ~ after years of great service ! !



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Dear Skillful Barista People

My well behaved Piccino is letting off steam. It was working fine and then I turned it on and once warm it started steaming out the front ~ see photos.
I turned it off and let it cool down.
Unplugged it and took the back off it.
First problem, easily fixed, was the water inlet pipe from the tank. Taped up for now.
Back off and nothing else obvious.
Clear work area and turn the Piccino on ~ looks the same with the Stop/Start and the Heating blue light on.
This is wrong I know. No water coming through the group until I press the Stop/Start and then it flows.
The St/St stays on and the steam seems to appear from under the front chrome panel.
Hardly a trace of steam from the now exposed boiler area, strange.
So, I guess there is a stream pipe venting off up front somewhere and something is making the St/St blue light stay on.

Any clues, hints or expert diagnosis welcome. I have replace a few bits when I had a leak,


----------



## FV75 (Sep 23, 2020)

Call or email the Fracino service team - they are really helpful.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

The anti vac valve is potential stuck open and venting (I think some used to vent to a little outlet near the grouphead). You could try disassembly of the valve and a good clean. Usually just a bit of scale. Sometimes a little tap on the top of the valve will unstick them too depending on valve type.

Fracino are super helpful though so you may just wish to give them a call in the morning.

David


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks David
I removed the clip and tube
Put a ring spanner onto the top of the fitting and gently turned
The top came gently off and I can wiggle the valve with the circle in place.
Does the top go back on dry (there's hardly any thread) or is something needed to seal it.
Thanks for the help.

Bruce


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

OK David ~ I've gone too far !!!
I held the moving bit of the valve with pliers to wiggle it a bit in case there was a bit of scale as you mentioned.
The circle broke and the moving part of the valve dropped into the tank!!!
I'm in Gloucestershire ~ would a trip to Fracino in Birmingham be the best solution?
Boiler apart to get the valve out and time for a descale!!
Thanks for trying to help me.
Kind regards
Bruce

PS ~ I wish Norfolk was a bit nearer!!!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

All you appear to have removed is the stub connector for connecting the plastic tube.

If you remove the body of the A-vac valve, the other nut, you may be able to fish the circlip out wire or magnetic screwdriver.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Many thanks ~ I'll have a go tomorrow.

Regards

Bruce


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Do I need something to help the brass bits seal when I put it back together?

B


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As that connection is not under pressure a couple of turn of PTFE tape would ensure no dribbles, little more than finger tight as there is only a short thread.


----------

